# VCR repair



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a goldstar VCR made in MAY 1989 eats tapes and won't rewind without the picture showing.the tape ribbion will either jump the track or eats in when ejected.Any ideas. I just cleaned it and it ate the cleaning tape a few times. its a goldstar model GHV-1280M any ideas if not possible for me any idea how much a repair like that might run. yes I know I can get a new one for less then the cost of repair but its a nice VCR


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

So nice you can't rewind it without watching it in reverse.

Seems like thats actually a little worse for the tapes in itself, could be wrong though...


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

You would start by replacing all the rubber drive belts, these are the first things that stretch/stiffen or fail. These are readily available in universal packs that should contain most of what you want. Also ensure that the mechanism(s) are lubed and no foreign objects are present blocking anything.

http://www.studiosoundelectronics.com/nec.htm

Not expensive. But if the problem lies deeper, then so does the cost.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I will try the belt it won't fast forward either. It enages but theres not enough streagh to turn the wheels where theres a tape  theres only one belt on this model


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

alright The belt is $1 for this model but Im sending out to my friend (yes its the same one I use for carb repair) see what he says he fixes everything


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I have repaired VCR's where the fault was excessive bearing friction (lube had all gone) but usually that indicates "end of life" has approached as well.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

How can it be a nice VCR when it doesn't work? There's a lot of moving parts in a VCR, and they simply wear out.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

DoubleHelix said:


> How can it be a nice VCR when it doesn't work? There's a lot of moving parts in a VCR, and they simply wear out.


Well it was a nice VCR untill it quit.its a older model but thats when they were built to last. Sure go out and buy one for $30 then it breaks 3 days later. Had a cheap panasonic VCR and the video heads went bad about 6 months later. would cost over $105 to fix


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

> I have a goldstar VCR made in MAY 1989


you can mark this thread solved 

It served its time.

Say good bye and do yourself a favor and toss it in the thrash


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

wacor said:


> you can mark this thread solved
> 
> It served its time.
> 
> Say good bye and do yourself a favor and toss it in the thrash


yeah maby I sent it out for repair so we will see what he says


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I got a sharp VCR from 1986 still kickin a little moody but works


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

lexmarks567 said:


> I got a sharp VCR from 1986 still kickin a little moody but works


Cool :up:

But when its time is up it is .................. up


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

OK my friend said with parts and labor its $40 + shipping back to me. parts were $20 with shipping as he had to order them on the internet. then $20 labor I'll let you know how it goes when its fixed


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Bad news. He can't fix it. heres the email.



> * I am very sorry but it is not working out for me with your vcr. I
> thought it was going to be a simple repair but it looks like it is above my
> skill level. I hate to give up but I know now I do not have enough
> experience to figure it out. For your troubles I will leave in the parts I
> ...





> *When I try to play a tape it will load but not all the way. Its back to
> where it was when you sent it. It will load a tape but not correctly and
> when I try to play it eats it. I put a new belt idler and pinch roller which
> I will leave in there no charge. You do not owe me anything since I could
> not fix it.*


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

lexmarks567 said:


> OK my friend said with parts and labor its $40 + shipping back to me. parts were $20 with shipping as he had to order them on the internet. then $20 labor I'll let you know how it goes when its fixed


Are you crazy?  You can buy a brand new much better VCR for that much.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah buy a new one for that much and have it quit 2 months later  they make them cheap so they can make more of them but they don't last.I've seen top loading vcrs still in operation. Why cause back then they were built to last.today there built to fall apart


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

lexmarks567 said:


> yeah buy a new one for that much and have it quit 2 months later  they make them cheap so they can make more of them but they don't last.I've seen top loading vcrs still in operation. Why cause back then they were built to last.today there built to fall apart


If you buy it from a reputable place you can get a 3 year replacement warranty for probably 10 or 15% of the purchase price--its a no-brainer.

BTW--they did NOT make them better in 1989. The technology today is better than it was back then.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

http://www.fixer.com/osm/parts.php going there I found out the name of the parts I beleave are the problem

the Supply Reel Table and the takeup wheel table. A few people on here said the lubricant is gone


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

Get one of these babies instead Lexxy.


----------

